# Merckx Corsa 01



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150092672702&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1

You would think the seller would have a picture or two available .......


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

First off, I don't know why they'd prefer a "carbon flyer" over the Corsa 01. But opinions are like.....

Yeah I don't know why they have no pictures either. Pretty important when it comes to selling a frame on eBay. If someone is interested I'd call BiKyle to find out. 

Too bad it's too small for me.  That would round out the ride collection.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

CLudlow said:


> First off, I don't know why they'd prefer a "carbon flyer" over the Corsa 01. But opinions are like.....
> 
> Yeah I don't know why they have no pictures either. Pretty important when it comes to selling a frame on eBay. If someone is interested I'd call BiKyle to find out.
> 
> Too bad it's too small for me.  That would round out the ride collection.



According to the description it is my size.

Hmmm......


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like an EBAY newbie, rather thana scam. someone should contact for more info.....perhaps someone from the frozen North????

b21


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Looks like an EBAY newbie, rather thana scam. someone should contact for more info.....perhaps someone from the frozen North????
> 
> b21


I am ashamed to admit that the email was sent hours ago.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I am ashamed to admit that the email was sent hours ago.


LOL... yeah I bet you're feeling a lot of shame right now.  If you get pics from the seller post them up. I'd be interested to see if it's the cool yellow/red I've seen Corsa 01's in. I have a MX Leader in that color scheme and really like it. 

Don't worry, I'm a 57, not 54...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

CLudlow said:


> LOL... yeah I bet you're feeling a lot of shame right now.  If you get pics from the seller post them up. I'd be interested to see if it's the cool yellow/red I've seen Corsa 01's in. I have a MX Leader in that color scheme and really like it.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm a 57, not 54...


Turns out he won't ship to Canada, so it doesn't matter what the pictures are like, from my perspective anyway.

If I get piccies I'll post 'em - may help someone else.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*This.....*



toomanybikes said:


> Turns out he won't ship to Canada, so it doesn't matter what the pictures are like, from my perspective anyway.
> 
> If I get piccies I'll post 'em - may help someone else.


postal bias must stop!!! OK I admit, I put lower 48 in my ads too, but when I am contacted by North of the Borderites ahead of the bid, we always make a deal. Two of my last three deals went to the frozen north--and they always seem to be the nicest buyers! 

TMB , don't let that stop you, If you get the pix and u want it, have it sent to my place and I will forward it with my standard mark up, uh, I mean, at cost to you..

b


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> postal bias must stop!!! OK I admit, I put lower 48 in my ads too, but when I am contacted by North of the Borderites ahead of the bid, we always make a deal. Two of my last three deals went to the frozen north--and they always seem to be the nicest buyers!
> 
> TMB , don't let that stop you, If you get the pix and u want it, have it sent to my place and I will forward it with my standard mark up, uh, I mean, at cost to you..
> 
> b


That is wonderful, thank you.

The hunt begins anew!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I do not understand why the seller would have listed this bike at this point.

The answer I got back in return for my query re photos was that his camera has stopped working but he is hoping to borrow one from a friend to take pictures ...........

Why not hold the listing until you have piccies ??


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*He's either*



toomanybikes said:


> I do not understand why the seller would have listed this bike at this point.
> 
> The answer I got back in return for my query re photos was that his camera has stopped working but he is hoping to borrow one from a friend to take pictures ...........
> 
> Why not hold the listing until you have piccies ??


the worst scammer in internet history, or an EBAY newbie who didn't think it thru.....

b21


----------

